# Egyptian support group?anyone in egypt?



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

I doubt anyone is here,but if anyone is in egypt(atleast close to cairo or anywhere near there) let me know. We might meet up and stuff,i dont know much about this place so maybe we can find some new places to hangout and force our nervous systems to laugh


----------



## HollaFlower (Jan 24, 2014)

I'll fly over bra.


----------



## Take No More (Dec 28, 2013)

There are plenty of egyptians in this forum but they don't talk much and they r under the radar don't know why look deeper u will find more by the way am one of them keep it up or even try


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

هو أنتم يا مصريين ورانا ورانا حتى هنا!!!! كفاية !!!!!يا ساتيييييييييييرررررر


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

straightarrows said:


> هو أنتم يا مصريين ورانا ورانا حتى هنا!!!! كفاية !!!!!يا ساتيييييييييييرررررر


haha سوب شقيقه، حيث في مصر هي لك في إخوانه، ونحن يمكن أن يعلق بها والحصول على إهدار، أو دخان الشيشة


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

xgodmetashogun said:


> haha سوب شقيقه، حيث في مصر هي لك في إخوانه، ونحن يمكن أن يعلق بها والحصول على إهدار، أو دخان الشيشة


Google Translation:haha ...... clearly you don't speak a single arabic word:hahaYou make me :haha

What I wrote above means: I'm tired of seeing you egyptions everywhere! you're even on SAS, that's ENOUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

straightarrows said:


> Google Translation:haha ...... clearly you don't speak a single arabic word:hahaYou make me :haha
> 
> What I wrote above means: I'm tired of seeing you egyptions everywhere! you're even on SAS, that's ENOUGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...


lmao


----------

